# Nomura Teasing Final Fantasy VII Remake?



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like we have two games to look forward.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In the latest issue of Japanese magazine Gamega, Final Fantasy Versus XIII director Tetsuya Nomura teases his next project to be revealed in 2010.
> 
> While Nomura couldn’t name his new project, he did drop rather interesting hints on it. Apparently, it’s a yet-to-be-announced game, one that fans have been asking for and many are anticipating; he’s even received personal requests about it. Nomura says there will be a huge reaction to the the game’s announcement.
> 
> ...



News Source: SFX


----------



## delta123 (Dec 28, 2009)

no xenogears remake. finally we can get a completed copy of the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

People seem to always jump to that "Square Enix fan request = FFVII". I know FFVII is quite popular, but there's a lot of Square games that have needed remakes or sequels.

I'll go with Chrono Cross sequel for $500, Alex.

Oh yeah, and if I called it right there, you bitches owe me $500!


----------



## tommyt (Dec 28, 2009)

If it is a remake its obviously going to be on the PS3.
I wonder how much a remake would sell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weren't xenogears owned by namco now


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> People seem to always jump to that "Square Enix fan request = FFVII". I know FFVII is quite popular, but there's a lot of Square games that have needed remakes or sequels.
> 
> I'll go with Chrono Cross sequel for $500, Alex.
> 
> ...


I think you are talking about Xenosaga.


----------



## tommyt (Dec 28, 2009)

Oops got muddled up between those two.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt a TWEWY sequel at the moment. Sure, it was quite popular, but it's just not a so-called "legend". Fans would want FFVII or Chrono Cross more than a TWEWY sequel.

And he could just be picking up after Chrono Cross. He didn't work on it, but it's still in line with the Chrono series. Think of it like Call of Duty; the developers (Infinity Ward and Treyarch) switch off every other game. Maybe they'll start doing that for Chrono.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 28, 2009)

made be

a new Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Kingdom Hearts III
Final Fantasy V DS remake
Final Fantasy VI DS remake 
a new Musashi game
FFVII remake
FFVIII remake

i thinking one of the game is KHIII


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeez FF VII is probably the most overrated game ever. Am I the only person who didn't like at all??


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

a new Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars: *Definitely not. There's been a lot of licensing limbo with SMRPG. I mean c'mon, the last Square Enx and Nintendo collaboration was fucking Mario Hoops.*
Kingdom Hearts III: *It was already teased at. This is a different project, odds are. Well, now that you think about it, I don't think he'd stretch himself over two huge games...*
Final Fantasy V DS remake: *It's not a "big" FF title*
Final Fantasy VI DS remake: *ups*
a new Musashi game: *Meh, Musashi isn't a big franchise.*
FFVII remake: *Probably in the Top 2 of guesses*
FFVIII remake: *FFVIII was the oddball of the Final Fantasy PSX crop. It was drastically less popular than VII or IX*


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 28, 2009)

That does not hint FFVII to me at all... and anyway, Square-Enix is gonna hold that card for as long as they possibly can. They will only release it when the freaking studio is about to close and they need a miraculous influx of money.

Capitalism, they call it.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> a new Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars: *Definitely not. There's been a lot of licensing limbo with SMRPG. I mean c'mon, the last Square Enx and Nintendo collaboration was fucking Mario Hoops.*
> Kingdom Hearts III: *It was already teased at. This is a different project, odds are. Well, now that you think about it, I don't think he'd stretch himself over two huge games...*
> Final Fantasy V DS remake: *It's not a "big" FF title*
> Final Fantasy VI DS remake: *ups*
> ...


This.

Remember, he expects a "huge reaction" meaning that it's probably something people want but a lot of controversy over if it's really true or not, or was always believed to be false.
FFVII fits best.

If it is FFVII, I personally think SE should just focus their budget on a new/different game rather than remaking VII.
VII is fine as is. They've milked it enough. >.>


----------



## Cermage (Dec 28, 2009)

i dont get how people go from a "yet to be announced game" and jump straight onto its a remake?

my guess would be another extension to the chrono series.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 28, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Jeez FF VII is probably the most overrated game ever. Am I the only person who didn't like at all??



I agree that it's heavily over hyped. I wouldn't say I hate it, I just don't see anything special about it. I kinda preferred Final Fantasy VI more.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> ZeroTm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played much of VI, so I can't say much for it, but VII's story is pretty good. Nice and dark.

It is definitely over hyped though.


----------



## Law (Dec 28, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy V DS remake: *It's not a "big" FF title*
> Final Fantasy VI DS remake: *ups*



lolwut

edit: oh and ff7 is overrated shit, but hopefully it gets remade just so all the goddamn fanboys who haven't actually played it will finally play it and realise how shit it is. Plus, even if it has a graphical overhaul, none of it has really aged well.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Dec 28, 2009)

While we're making wild random guesses I'd like a sequel to Threads of Fate/Dewprism.


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 28, 2009)

What if it is a FFVII sequel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked IX more.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 28, 2009)

if its true, no doubt it'll be on ps3.
i still haven't completed the first disc so i'll get this.


----------



## quepaso (Dec 28, 2009)

It is coming for SURE to PS3, the FF7 remake.  When it gets announced, i will quote this post i made and tell you guys I TOLD YOU SO.  I have a buddy who is a insider who has clued me in and everything he has told me has come true 100%, including Yakuza 3 and many others.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

yuki019 said:
			
		

> What if it is a FFVII sequel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 28, 2009)

quepaso said:
			
		

> It is coming for SURE to PS3, the FF7 remake.  When it gets announced, i will quote this post i made and tell you guys I TOLD YOU SO.  I have a buddy who is a insider who has clued me in and everything he has told me has come true 100%, including Yakuza 3 and many others.


You do realise that the lifespan of this generation will be huge and that saying it will come out eventually to the PS3 is obvious, right...?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 28, 2009)

im gonna love playing this game on a blu-ray disc instead of switching discs.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

To be honest I'd rather see a decent update of something like Secret of Mana or Secret of Evermore then a FF7 remake.  FF7 was way overhyped by PSX fanboys.  It was ok-ish, but I got bored of it pretty quickly.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 28, 2009)

Come on Parasite Eve 3.


----------



## Sefi (Dec 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest Remake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But really, I am hoping for a new Chrono game myself.  It's been way too long since Chrono Cross came out, and I loved both Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross.  All we can do for now is speculate and hope for whatever we want.  I'd like to see a new game of well, anything.  Remakes only go so far, if I want to play an old game I go play it.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 28, 2009)

If it turns out to be a FF7 remake I want it to be a full on remake and not just an enhanced port with prettier graphics.

Kind of doubt it's a remake of anything let alone FF7. The port of the PSX game is still fairly recent.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 28, 2009)

ITT- People who would do anything to Nomura for an FF7 remake.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I wouldn't be so sure about having a huge lifespan here. Companies have already nailed the fact that the big money is in the casual crowd. And seeing that the Wii is the only real competitor now, companies are scrambling to get a casually appealing product. And I don't think enough Project Natals in the world will do that instead of making a revolutionary system like the Wii did.

Anyway, I never got around to FFVII so I can't say my opinions on it. I was gonna run it on my PSX emulator but my laptop died before I could get around to it. Maybe one day if WiiSX supports multi-disc games or if I decide to play it on my family computers.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Ugh. I hate Nomura so much that I don't want the game to be a Chrono sequel.
> 
> But my urge for playing a game in the Chrono series overpowers the thought of this man directing it.
> 
> ...


Okay...? Didn't really get the Chrono thing but.. ookkkaaayyyy.

Just because FFVII has been milked down to the bone don't mean shit.
They've milked it so much that there's no telling what they'll do. You can't be 100% certain that it isn't FFVII.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 28, 2009)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy Mystic Quest Remake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You pose that as a joke, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with Mystic Quest other than OMG ITS LIEK NOT A REAL FF GAEM! It's fun in a simplistic way, and if it didn't carry the serie's name, it would be much better thought of.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm quoting basically from what I've read on EDGE since the economic crisis started... what I've read in most interviews with the "men with the money" is that they have made plans to stretch this generation as much as it can possibly be stretched, since producing a brand new console is so resource-consuming, and no company other than Nintendo is ready to take that blow very soon... I am led to belive in Wii 2 soon, but not in Playstation 4 or Xbox 3.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 28, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Final Fantasy VI is far better than VII. It, along with XII and IX, is among my favorites of Square. 
A remake for the DS would be splendid.

Now on this speculation with FFVII, you guys have to realize a remake of a 12-year-old game for current-gen consoles is _not_ a good idea. Having a game look like a 2010s title, and play like a 1990s title sounds god awful. The turn-based system seen in IV-IX is quite outdated when it comes to console RPGs, and would not appeal to newer customers.  It will be a disaster without drastic changes. BUT! Of course, it would still sell for the nostalgia factor, which leads me to believe that this VII remake might as well be real.

A Chrono sequel might be true, but if I'm not mistaken, Nomura's involvement in both Trigger and Cross were minimal, if not, nonexistent.
My bets on something Kingdom Hearts or VII-related.
Parasite Eve III would be cool.

Whatever it is, I just hope Nomura doesn't write or direct, and that his deteriorating artistic technique does not ruin the game (although I feel this is unavoidable if it is a KH title).


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 28, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Jeez FF VII is probably the most overrated game ever. Am I the only person who didn't like at all??




I hated that game more than anything. It was so boring and the story made absolutely no sense. I never beat it because I couldn't stand it. I personally would love a Final Fantasy VI, VIII, or IX remake. Those were the best. I would adore Chrono Remakes or sequels though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## superkrm (Dec 28, 2009)

i second a 6 remake.

Or a shadow spinoff game!

Could be better than ninja gaiden


----------



## Seraph (Dec 28, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outdated compared to what console RPG's?  The turn based system hasn't seemed to bring something that great or different from classic RPG's.  Although I admit I found X-2's system to be fun even though the story sucked.  Why should the graphical style affect gameplay at all unless it relied on it?  What you are saying seems like playing a game made in 1990s in 2010s would be "god awful."  Wouldn't that work the same as VI being remade for the DS?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 28, 2009)

I really hope the remake is either of Final Fantasy 6 or 8. Those are really my favorites. FF 7 is definetly good, but it's only great because of it being the first 3D FF and because people _remembered_ it as being great.

But who knows? Maybe we'll get a Secret of Mana remake.

OR we could get a Sword of Mana remake (oh dear god please be that :3).


----------



## Jockel (Dec 28, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I really hope the remake is either of Final Fantasy 6 or 8. Those are really my favorites. FF 7 is definetly good, but it's only great because of it being the first 3D FF and because people _remembered_ it as being great.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe we'll get a Secret of Mana remake.
> 
> OR we could get a Sword of Mana remake (oh dear god please be that :3).


While i agree that FF7 is hopelessly overhyped (geez, most of the people hyping it never even played 1-6 before it) i wouldn't welcome a Sword of Mana remake.
Especially not because it already IS a remake ;P


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 28, 2009)

Jockel said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I realize it already is a remake, but I love that game :3

Heck it could even be a Kingdom Hearts remake for the PSP.


----------



## C175R (Dec 28, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Jockel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or kingdom hearts 358 2 days on PS3. since they made chain of memories for GBA first and then RE:Chain of Memories on PS2.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

C175R said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of porting it to the PS3, they should do it for the Wii. They said it was possible to port it to the Wii. Just like they did Echoes of Time.


----------



## C175R (Dec 28, 2009)

Noooooooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I want the graphics to be  HD


----------



## quepaso (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Instead of porting it to the PS3, they should do it for the Wii. They said it was possible to port it to the Wii. Just like they did Echoes of Time.



Except for the whole fact that the people who made kingdom hearts what it is today, do not want it on the wii.  If it came out on the wii, i would just pirate it and laugh at everyone who paid for it.  If it hits PS3, i would buy it and square will keep another fan happy.  There is a reason most wii games made for gamers sell like crap, they all get pirated by people like me.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

quepaso said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If SE wanted to keep their fans happy, they would have done a FFVII remake years ago.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 28, 2009)

delta123 said:
			
		

> no xenogears remake. finally we can get a completed copy of the game.


Unless the development team stops work half way through to work on next ff or ff7 remake lol


----------



## C175R (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it wouldn't be smart to make it on Wii since they know its been hacked. it would be smarter to make it on PS3 that hasn't been pirated to get more sales.Right?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

C175R said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, they made KH, Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger along with other games on the PSP and DS which both of them have a lot more pirate community then the Wii does?


----------



## C175R (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mm well thats true... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I want it on PS3!!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 28, 2009)

Not all Wii owners are pirates!!


On topic:
I hope its not a FF7 remake. A sequel to TWEWY or a new Kingdom hearts game would be nice.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm hoping for a Chrono sequel (Even though I've yet to play and beat Cross). As for FF7, although I didn't think it was all that special and that it was really overrated, it's also just as annoying when everyone says the game sucks and stuff without really providing a reason as to why, when compared to the fanboys that are treating it as the god of RPGs. I'm betting that most people are just hating on it because of the amount of fanboys.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for a Chrono sequel (Even though I've yet to play and beat Cross). As for FF7, although I didn't think it was all that special and that it was really overrated, it's also just as annoying when everyone says the game sucks and stuff without really providing a reason as to why, when compared to the fanboys that are treating it as the god of RPGs. I'm betting that most people are just hating on it because of the amount of fanboys.


That's a safe assumption to make.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like KH3 to me. 
Think for a moment it's far to soon for a FF7 remake, especially since it was released on PSN not so long ago.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> Sounds like KH3 to me.
> Think for a moment it's far to soon for a FF7 remake, especially since it was released on PSN not so long ago.


But also, we pretty much know there's gonna be a KH3 eventually anyway.

Since Nomura expects "a huge reaction", it rules out KH3. :\


----------



## DKAngel (Dec 28, 2009)

i would so prefer a secret of mana remake as that game had one of the best story lines of all time i recon, concidering that crap they called dawn of mana, man what a shit gameid be happy with either chrono trigger or mana remake


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Dec 28, 2009)

"In Electronic Gaming Monthly's June 2008 "Retro Issue", writer Jeremy Parish cited Chrono as the franchise video game fans would be most thrilled to see a sequel to." - wikipedia


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

capt.fruitcake said:
			
		

> "In Electronic Gaming Monthly's June 2008 "Retro Issue", writer Jeremy Parish cited Chrono as the franchise video game fans would be most thrilled to see a sequel to." - wikipedia


Ugh, Wikipedia... >.>

The Chrono series isn't Nomura's work though is it?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 28, 2009)

as long as its a DS system remake, i dont care which game it is and my preferences would be in descending order FF7, FF6, ... i guess thts it
ff7 has been spoken of too much but it isnt overrated (though this argument will never cease to exist)... give as news if anything more confirmed is announced
I havent finished FF6 on the gba (remake) due to format of computer but i will hope to finish it on the DS when the 3 in 1 arrives (nah i dont need a DS player)


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> capt.fruitcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. It is Toriyama's.


Oh well, I guess it's really FFVII, this time. 
dontbeforps3dontbeforps3dontbeforps3dontbeforps3, please. 
OTHERWISE I'LL HAVE TO GET ONE >


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Dec 28, 2009)

Remake Xenogears damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frog (Dec 28, 2009)

oh god i really hope it ISNT a ff7 remake.
As everyones already pointed out there are so many better games that deserve sequals/remakes!
(prays for chrono trigger)


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

if they remake FF7, I doubt it will keep the real 'originality' which so called FF7 fans love about the game. Either way they are heading for a car crash.
The "FF7 fans" who follow the crowds will probably pee themselves if the game gets re-made, because they just think they know everything to do with it.


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd Like a secret of mana 2 remake with more story and less grinding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it doesnt have to be 3-d for all i care! *puppy eyes*


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yes I also forgot to include that if it's a TWEWY remake or sequel I will wet my pants.

Ah, Sqaure makes and has made too many good games...it's hard to guess what they're teasing at.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 28, 2009)

I personally hope it's a remake of final fantasy IV. I don't feel they've milked that game enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I personally hope it's a remake of final fantasy IV. I don't feel they've milked that game enough.



They've already had it ported and remade so many times. There's the Final Fantasy Chronicles collection for the PSX, there's the GBA remake, and the DS remake. It's been more than milked. If they make another remake of it no one will give two shits because it's available on so many things.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Could be a Remake of FF8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont really like 7....
It didnt appeal to me like 8 did XD

Any final fantasy remake would be good though!
Talk about Nostalgia


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 28, 2009)

don't tease


----------



## Jaems (Dec 28, 2009)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. The DS is kinda like the last refuge for classic gaming. Most of the titles we play and love on it aren't too different from the SNES games we played 15 years ago, besides some touchscreen support or some. People don't play a portable looking for a hi-def experience, and with a limited number of buttons and not-so-much powerful hardware, we play rather simpler games than those seen on Xbox, PS3, or even Wii. So, we're kinda used to playing these more old-fashioned games on portables, I guess I could say.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they release a VII-remake that looks like Final Fantasy XIII, it would be dandy if they change the battle system to be more like XIII's as well. Otherwise, the game would be stuck with the outdated concept of random encounters, and a five-choice turn-based battle system. It would just FEEL old, and generic (unless you haven't been playing more than generic JRPGs since 1997).

EDIT: By the way, although I may have made it seem otherwise, I actually have no problem playing a game with an outdated combat system, or shit, even random encounters. A lot of people don't have a problem with it. But _most_ people do, because they expect a newer, fresher experience. 

I would prefer something in the manner of BioWare RPGs or like Final Fantasy XII, but it doesn't mean I hate playing old-fashioned RPGs.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 28, 2009)

why people always say the best final fantasy titles are VII, VIII and IX final fantasy V remake will be the best final fantasy


----------



## Prophet (Dec 28, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe there is still milk in that teet. I would love to see it remade, as long as it isn't done in 3D. 2D would be great, they could maybe just update some dialog and some of the artwork in the game. They could even release a sequel that looked old school. Like Capcom did with megaman 9.


----------



## LonerGoth (Dec 28, 2009)

from what I remember of 7, most of the game aside from monsters and characters, was 2d already... it would look more believable if the characters were also 2d.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> They could even release a sequel that looked old school. Like Capcom did with megaman 9.


You think?

http://wiiware.nintendolife.com/games/wiiw...the_after_years


----------



## Prophet (Dec 28, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, first I'm hearing of that. I've never seen it in my local Toys-R-Us. I hope you aren't just pulling my leg. Now I'm hoping the mystery game is Final Fantasy IV: The _After_ After Years.

Also, Poe’s Law.


----------



## LonerGoth (Dec 28, 2009)

erm... I forgot to give out my guess to the hugely anticipated game....

I believe it may well be a new game.... not a final fantasy, not a hearts and not a chrono game, but a new game, like twewy was a new game... I'm sure everyone on earth is hugely anticipating another 'new' game....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2009)

I just can't stand it that SE is remaking all those games...Ok they are awesome, but remaking a good title over and over again is just sad. I want the square without the enix.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

LonerGoth said:
			
		

> erm... I forgot to give out my guess to the hugely anticipated game....
> 
> I believe it may well be a new game.... not a final fantasy, not a hearts and not a chrono game, but a new game, like twewy was a new game... I'm sure everyone on earth is hugely anticipating another 'new' game....


Nomura already said that the two new games that were unannounced were from existing franchises. One is already hinted at (but basically confirmed) to be Kingdom Hearts 3. This is the other one...which very well may be a FFVII remake.


----------



## NSRSM (Dec 28, 2009)

I would personally want to see FFV remade or FFIV: The After Years ported to a handheld system.


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Wow, first I'm hearing of that. *I've never seen it in my local Toys-R-Us.* I hope you aren't just pulling my leg. Now I'm hoping the mystery game is Final Fantasy IV: The _After_ After Years.



Wii Ware
Its good, you should get it.


Also, people are running out of Final Fantasy's to "love"


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

Just realized. Nomura had something to do with Dissidia. Don't tell me you're going that way Nomura.


----------



## NSRSM (Dec 28, 2009)

If its a FF: Dissidia sequel I think it is too early for it or should only be done as another anniversary project.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Just realized. Nomura had something to do with Dissidia. Don't tell me you're going that way Nomura.


Well according to an article from half a year or so ago..
Nomura announced that a sequel to Dissidia was not gonna happen but may be considered if a large number of fans asked for it.

Even so, Dissidia is definitely not as well known and/or popular as some of the main installments (VI, VII, etc).


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 28, 2009)

I just thought of something. It could be a Radical Dreamers remake/reimaging as in trying to bring it Stateside and as a full game instead of a text based game.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 29, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. It could be a Radical Dreamers remake/reimaging as in trying to bring it Stateside and as a full game instead of a text based game.


Highly doubt that. Many people don't even know of it's existance.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, let's talk some hard facts now. I guess it's pretty much assured that he's talking about a main series Final Fantasy game, since those would be the only ones to create a "huge reaction" to it. The Chrono series had Akira Toriyama as artist and not Nomura, so they're out.

Now, Final Fantasy III and IV were recentely remade for DS. Also, FF I and II got a PSP remake not too long ago, so we can rule them out.

This leads us to FFs V to IX.

Final Fantasy V was designed by Amano and Nomura. Amano was the main artist, and Nomura collaborated. The same goes for Final Fantasy VI.

Final Fantasy VII had a single artist, and it was Nomura. FF VIII had two artists, Nomura was main, and Naora collaborated. Final Fantasy IX instead had Itahana and Amano, respectively.

We can safely assume that FF IX is not gonna happen. Nomura wouldn't be the one to announce a project in which he didn't have a part.

FF V and FF VI had Amano as the main artist. This makes it highly improbable that it'd be Nomura to do an announcement like this, as he would most likely announce projects in which he had a major lead.

This takes us to FF VII and FF VIII. FF VII is the most known of the two... so it'd be logical to assume that's the one to get announced. Still, they might be keeping it for a "bigger occasion" and do a FF VIII remake instead. 

Also don't forget that this could be just a port. Getting FFVII ported to DS is pretty much feasible, and the DS is the top selling console right now, so it'd be a quick cheap way for SquareEnix to get loads of money.

Well, time will tell.


EDIT: Quick fix on FF I and II remake.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 29, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Now, Final Fantasy 1-3-4 were recentely remade for DS.


Final fantasy I for ds?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 29, 2009)

Empoleom said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, got confused with Hikari no 4 Senshi: Final Fantasy Gaiden





That's actually a spin-off. BTW, they were remade for PSP not too long ago.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 29, 2009)

Final Fantasy VIII needs no remake. It is already the best FF as it is.


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VIII needs no remake. It is already the best FF as it is.



I'm going to ignore this, consider as trolling


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 29, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the second Dissidia has already technically been made. It came out November 1st this year and it was called "Dissidia: Final Fantasy - Universal Tuning". It's more or less Dissidia Final Fantasy 1.5...so I guess you could consider that a remake. But I honestly wouldn't mind a second dissidia game, the first was pretty fun.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 29, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's basically the same case as Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts Final Mix, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was thinkin' more of the actual sequel type thing like Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts 2.

I wouldn't mind it either, but I just don't think it's going to happen anytime soon if ever. :\


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 29, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I wouldn't even call it a final mix type thing, because really all they did was add arcade mode (exclusive to the English Dissidia) and some new ways to "tune" your characters.


----------

